# off the sand ,D bay.



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

D bay beachs, things are picking up,last 2 weeks had nice mix,kings,croaker,spot,blues,weaks,flounder.


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*weaks*

Some real nice weaks are showing up3-5 lbs.had 6 yesterday.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, there have been some decent sized blues in the 4-6lb range being caught as well as some linesides. won't be long now.


----------

